# Heater reccomendations for camper please



## mattmc2003 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a small shasta compact camper. I use it mainly as a hunting camper and a few times a year just for fun. It can only sleep three people. Anyone have any propane heater reccomendations? I think one of those buddy heaters will work best for me, but im wondering about something very small along the lines of a wall mount heater? But i can't find anything small enough. And i am budget minded. Thanks!


----------



## mattmc2003 (Jan 7, 2009)

anybody?


----------



## lawrencetreeman (Jan 8, 2009)

*Big Buddy*

I use the Mr Heater Big Buddy in my pop up and it works great.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 8, 2009)

I put one of those wall heaters that run on propane. The non vented kind. Works perfectly. I was like you the camper was old and the heater was hard to get parts for. Shoulda done it a few years ago, More energy effecient and works a whole lot better.


----------



## yooper (Jan 8, 2009)

lawrencetreeman said:


> I use the Mr Heater Big Buddy in my pop up and it works great.



yep Mr. Buddy will heat a small shasta fine. even the smaller buddy on low. with a 20# tank ya get about 120hrs on low. I heat my older 25 foot hunting camper with 2 small buddys. deer season in the U.P. will get into the teens most nights and sometimes below 0°. great little heaters.


----------

